# In Progress-What do ya think?



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

My Drawing so far! What do you think? Potential? or start fresh? He's missing a few things, not sure if im going to try to squeeze them in or start a new! 
Thank you for comments!
This Picture is also in an album on my page! I just don't know how to get it to actually pop up and show here!


----------



## uminee (Feb 21, 2015)

yay for betta art! it's nice, maybe try adding some color?


----------



## jasonn1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice work!! Got some great talent there, wish I could draw like that.. But yes, with some color it will look amazing


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

Before you add color make some copies to play with as you decide what you want. My daughter did that with some of her art she'd worked hard on. That way she had her color, shading, etc figured out before she committed to finishing her original.
Can't wait to see it. :smile:


----------



## Gemini3195 (Feb 20, 2015)

thts actually a really good idea!


----------

